
Venture capitalists are the music publishing companies of this century - david927
Venture capitalists are the music publishing companies of this century: Kingmakers, oppressors, hit-obsessed, innovation-averse. --Alan Cooper
======
blairanderson
nope. they're just venture capitalists. music publishing companies are still
music publishing companies.

